# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Would you know her ethnicity

## Alan

Quite interesting. She is a photo model. I think someone from her region would be able to recognize her. Let's see if other people would be able to do that too.

10483326_523604861106722_1742851429_n.jpg10522168_664793450264230_1435272220_n.jpg17cc751add0211e2bbd422000a1f9ab2_7.jpg10448997_245706662294689_2056739468_n.jpg10693702_1537357846494270_704441924_n.jpg

----------


## arvistro

Absolute amateur decision - where Mediteranean meets Asian. In some pics she looks Italian in some Kazakh. Most likely Turkey or bit more East.

----------


## Alan

Absolutely wrong  :Satisfied: . I should know how Turks or the kind look like and I have never seen in my entire live a Turk with that look. I think in non of the images does she look Kazakh or Italian.

----------


## arvistro

In second or fourth picture she has very Italian look to me, but I will let Angela comment. I've only seen Italians in TV, only visited Italy once.
In last picture her face has some Asiatic features. Basically when she looks in profile it seems Italian/Jewish to me, when frontal then oriental.

----------


## Alan

> In second or fourth picture she has very Italian look to me, but I will let Angela comment. I've only seen Italians in TV, only visited Italy once.
> In last picture her face has some Asiatic features. Basically when she looks in profile it seems Italian/Jewish to me, when frontal then oriental.



The last image mispresents her a bit imo. It's also the one which stands out the most.

12096531727959cp2vtd7xre.jpg

----------


## ElHorsto

South Caucasus?

----------


## Alan

> South Caucasus?


rather atypical for the South. But you are close.

----------


## John Doe

I don't want to hijack the thread but how does this person look?
file:///C:/Users/user/Downloads/2014-05-13%2016.40.21.jpg

----------


## ElHorsto

> rather atypical for the South. But you are close.


I'm no expert for that region, but now I think she is kurdish  :Wink: 

But I also think that she looks like some few Italians (not in general, and I've only seen them on TV!), but not Turkic, Kazakh or asian in any way, also not in the last pic.

----------


## Alan

> I'm no expert for that region, but now I think she is kurdish 
> 
> But I also think that she looks like some few Italians (not in general, and I've only seen them on TV!), but not Turkic, Kazakh or asian in any way, also not in the last pic.


She isn't Kurdish. ;)

----------


## Alan

> I don't want to hijack the thread but how does this person look?
> file:///C:/Users/user/Downloads/2014-05-13%2016.40.21.jpg



Can't see anything.

----------


## MtDNA

French? She is definitely Caucasian.

----------


## joeyc

Georgian/Kurdish/Armenian/Azeri.

----------


## Yetos

Italian, Bulgarian,

----------


## Alan

No one was right so far. Georgian was the closest.

----------


## Angela

I just saw this. She doesn't look Italian to me at all...too "Oriental" as in "eastern" looking. _._ She looks a bit like Queen Raina to me, so Circassian, or Adygei perhaps? Or perhaps you already said no to that because you included it in the South Caucasus? Then perhaps Ossetian or even Lezghin?

----------


## John Doe

> Can't see anything.


Does this work?

https://imageshack.com/i/idfEHvkYj

----------


## Alan

> I just saw this. She doesn't look Italian to me at all...too "Oriental" as in "eastern" looking. _._ She looks a bit like Queen Raina to me, so Circassian, or Adygei perhaps? Or perhaps you already said no to that because you included it in the South Caucasus? Then perhaps Ossetian or even Lezghin?



Adyghe are North Caucasians I didn't include them in the South. 

You spot it, she is Ossetian.

----------


## Alan

> Does this work?
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/idfEHvkYj



Anything from Southeast to Central Europe. Something tells me Central_Southeast Europe.

----------


## John Doe

> Anything from Southeast to Central Europe. Something tells me Central_Southeast Europe.


Okay, thanks for your opinion.

----------


## Angela

> Adyghe are North Caucasians I didn't include them in the South. 
> 
> You spot it, she is Ossetian.


She's really beautiful, I think. I wonder how much she looks like the ancient Sarmatians and Scythians? I also think the Circassian women are really beautiful. 




> Arvistro: In second or fourth picture she has very Italian look to me...


She does look more Italian in those pictures than in the others, and the figure is very "Italianate". It was indeed the last picture that showed the most "eastern" influence, and which convinced me she couldn't be Italian, although you can see it in the other pictures as well, I think.

The closest Italian analogy that occurs to me off hand is Pier Angeli, Sardinian by birth but with a Central Italian surname.

http://39escalones.files.wordpress.c...-angeli_39.jpg

http://ilarge.listal.com/image/31713...ier-angeli.jpg

I love this picture of her with James Dean:
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/73...8ab3cb52e9.jpg

----------


## MOESAN

[QUOTE=arvistro;444284]In second or fourth picture she has very Italian look to me, but I will let Angela comment. I've only seen Italians in TV, only visited Italy once.
In last picture her face has some Asiatic features. Basically when she looks in profile it seems Italian/Jewish to me, when frontal then oriental.[/QUOTE

_at first sight I din't see any evident trace of 'mongoloid' : she has the look of some special kind of 'mediterranean' with very little face, in particular the jaw: a short ovale face, typical of this type of southern "caucasian" by opposition to other ligneages of 'eurafrican' type or so called 'atlanto-mediterraneans', features caused by broad enough cheekbones compared to lower jaw very narrower breadth - 

even with only frontal pictures I can see (am I wrong?) her broad cheekbones are not enough afore in her face to give her a 'mongoloid' aspect - and NO MONGOLOID EYELID FOLD - the only "eastern" feature would be the broad space between her eyes - so I should bet: central or southern Italian, but also even if less evident surrounding regions of Italy and even southern Europe (Spain, Greece, ad why not Turkey? Turkey faces are very variated, not only by regions, but also by individuals - Near eastern would not be excluded too ... and don't forget a model is a special choice for esthetic criteria, not everytime typical of a population mean -
for the fun
good night
_

----------


## MOESAN

I answered before I red the last posts - OK I'm wrong for the very origin - but her kind of dominantly 'mediterranean' smallfaced type is not completely dismissed (where came the first Jews from?) that said I'll drink some glass of "perfumed" water to kill my shame -

----------


## Angela

I may have confused people. When I said "Oriental", I didn't mean that she showed any obvious "Mongoloid" traits. Rather, I was using "Oriental" in the way that it was used in the 19th century to denote the "East". Often, that meant precisely the Caucasus, but it was sometimes broadened to include the entire Middle East. 

See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circassian_beauties
_During the Ottoman Empire and Persian Safavid and Qajar dynasties, Circassian women living as slaves in the Sultan's Imperial Harem and Shah's harems started to build their reputation as extremely beautiful and genteel, which then became a common trope in Western Orientalism_.

Odd how these people (the Circassians and other people of the Caucasus) were at one point considered the "purest" Caucasians, as in "white" people, and now the "component" which is modal in them, the "West Asian" component, is apparently dis-prized on anthrofora. But then, who can figure out the peculiar logic of the racist mind?

----------


## joeyc

She looks like a more robust (larger faced and shorter headed) depigmented Iraqi/Iranian. Just like every Caucasus native. Ossetians have also some mongoloid admixture (5-7%).

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

Slavic origin? Serbian, Croatian, Montenegrian, or Slovacian, Moldovian, Romanian... close to our neighbourhood i believe.
Nice thread, Great pictures !!!

oops she is ossetian, i was in a hurry to post... sorry.

----------


## John Doe

> Slavic origin? Serbian, Croatian, Montenegrian, or Slovacian, Moldovian, Romanian... close to our neighbourhood i believe.
> Nice thread, Great pictures !!!


Which one?

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

amending statement above...#26

----------


## John Doe

> amending statement above...#26


Romanians aren't Slavs, are they? They speak an Italic language.

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

> Which one?



i was meaning the girl... Ifor the boy i cannot nake the guess, he looks dolichocephalic but the small ears confused me

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

> Romanians aren't Slavs, are they? They speak an Italic language.


(?) ok! whatever it was an amateur guess. I did not wish to missguide you

----------


## John Doe

> i was meaning the girl... Ifor the boy i cannot nake the guess, he looks dolichocephalic but the small ears confused me


Just throw a guess. :-P

----------


## John Doe

> Just throw a guess. :-P


I'll add more pictures:
https://imageshack.com/i/ez24AylQj
https://imageshack.com/i/eyOLAZftj

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

> Just throw a guess. :-P



ForumGenetics & AnthropologyAnthropology & Ethnography*Guess the Ethnicity*


ok?
A guess for you. I am an anthropos and you are Paleoanthropos  :Laughing: 
(small tongue... ?)

----------


## John Doe

> ForumGenetics & AnthropologyAnthropology & Ethnography*Guess the Ethnicity*
> 
> 
> ok?
> A guess for you. I am an anthropos and you are Paleoanthropos 
> (small tongue... ?)


LOL

Seriously now.  :Wink:

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

> LOL
> 
> Seriously now.


Serious guesses you mean! Nice...

----------


## John Doe

> Serious guesses you mean! Nice...


 :Laughing: 
So are you going to guess or not?  :Bored:

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

@John Doe (?) i allready made for you... (without you're picture, )
small tongue, small ears... small everything... also probably fat and ugly. 
-Simply adorable like a koala. -you eating Eucalyptus leaves and you wish to mate with humans. :Good Job: 

Pythian ΠΑΝΑΞ chew Daphne leaves...plz do not post you're picture it is supper time.  :Laughing:

----------


## John Doe

> @John Doe (?) i allready made for you... (without you're picture, )
> small tongue, small ears... small everything... also probably fat and ugly. 
> -Simply adorable like a koala. -you eating Eucalyptus leaves and you wish to mate with humans.
> 
> Pythian ΠΑΝΑΞ chew Daphne leaves...plz do not post you're picture it is supper time.


Mkay... No need to be rude though.

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

> Just throw a guess. :-P



Iam not in a deep respect to a person answering your way.
To whom you are pointing with this ( :Stick Out Tongue: )
are you smoking grass, MY SON!!!!

----------


## John Doe

> Iam not in a deep respect to a person answering your way.
> To whom you are pointing with this ()
> are you smoking grass, MY SON!!!!


In what way did I answer that pissed you off? Also, I didn't ask for respect, I just asked for a lack of rudeness.

P.S What's so bad about smoking grass?

----------


## Yetos

ok I have seen that type in Bulgaria, around Kazanlak and Haskovo,
and in Italy in Venice,

so if Isee it in Bulgaria, then she could have the Turkic characteristics,

ok then

Uzbek? kazak? Azeri ?????

in photo 2 and 4 she looks European 
in photo 3 East asian, and in photo 5 Turk and mediterrean,
so she has Turk, but has a finetsa, a style different, 

ok Azzer, Nakh, to kazak uzbek.

did she had any plastic surgery? just asking and kidding

----------


## Alan

The few regions coming to my mind are also Balkans and North Caucasus.

----------


## Robert6

> Quite interesting. She is a photo model. I think someone from her region would be able to recognize her. Let's see if other people would be able to do that too.
> 
> Attachment 6848Attachment 6847Attachment 6849Attachment 6850Attachment 6851


Ossetian women
http://www.kavkazweb.su/forum/topic/...setinka/page-4

I saw some of them in that site(Kavkazweb) and other sites and I like these more
http://ir15.ru/uploads/posts/2014-09/1411846163_05.jpg
http://s017.radikal.ru/i437/1301/37/81005a10aab3.jpg
http://s019.radikal.ru/i638/1205/20/6018331e7638.jpg

----------


## Robert6

This is Caucasian girl, .................................................. ...... http://cs618020.vk.me/v618020150/11c3b/lE9EnQKSLOo.jpg
From which ethnic group is she?

----------


## Angela

^^I would know she was from far eastern Europe or far northeastern Europe, if not from the Caucasus. Isn't it obvious?

----------


## Robert6

> ^^I would know she was from far eastern Europe or far northeastern Europe, if not from the Caucasus. Isn't it obvious?


From which ethnic group is she? What do you think?

----------


## Robert6

> This is Caucasian girl, .................................................. ...... http://cs618020.vk.me/v618020150/11c3b/lE9EnQKSLOo.jpg
> From which ethnic group is she?


Little help, these children are from the same ethnic group 
http://s018.radikal.ru/i521/1209/ae/3ef2aff84e44.jpg

----------


## Alan

> From which ethnic group is she? What do you think?


Ossetian, Ingush, Cechen or Lezgian.

----------


## Robert6

> Ossetian, Ingush, Cechen or Lezgian.


No she is not Ossetian, Ingush, Chechen or Lezgian

----------


## Robert6

another help these are also from the same group http://s59.radikal.ru/i166/1004/6b/15890c2c4d4a.jpg

----------


## Robert6

No one can guess?

----------


## Robert6

another help these are from the same Ethnic group
http://s05.radikal.ru/i178/1004/51/f1eacd8df4e8.jpg
http://s60.radikal.ru/i168/1112/94/83f874e23b40.jpg

----------


## Robert6

Last help, but it will be obvious now 
http://i018.radikal.ru/1004/60/fcbdf6edf1cd.jpg
http://s59.radikal.ru/i166/1004/39/aee96e730f97.jpg
http://s49.radikal.ru/i123/1004/95/f1e7a3996bf8.jpg

----------


## Angela

> From which ethnic group is she? What do you think?


Well, there's a lot of sub-groups in the Caucasus.  :Smile:  Since you're saying they don't belong to the North Caucasian groups, maybe one of the South Caucasian ones I would think? Abkhasia? They don't look Circassian to me.

----------


## Alan

> No she is not Ossetian, Ingush, Chechen or Lezgian



so West Caucasians aka Georgian or Adyghe/Circassian?

----------


## Yetos

> Little help, these children are from the same ethnic group 
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i521/1209/ae/3ef2aff84e44.jpg


are they Gek Turk?

----------


## Robert6

> so West Caucasians aka Georgian or Adyghe/Circassian?


Yes they are Georgians.
But which tribe of Georgians?

----------


## Robert6

> Yes they are Georgians.
> But which tribe of Georgians?


They are Svanians from North Western Georgia

----------


## Yetos

> From which ethnic group is she? What do you think?


Cabardinians?

----------


## joeyc

^^ No way they are full Georgian, unless they are just Russians living there.

I've seen many Georgians in Italy and they look completely different.

----------


## Alan

> ^^ No way they are full Georgian, unless they are just Russians living there.
> 
> I've seen many Georgians in Italy and they look completely different.


Than surely you haven't seen enough. I even doubt that there are enough Georgians in Italy that you could have been able to see enough. These aren't the most typical Georgians but surely a significant number can look like that without Russian admixture.

----------


## Robert6

Svanians differ from other Georgians
and there are no Russians among Svanians

----------


## Alan

> Svanians differ from other Georgians
> and there are no Russians among Svanians


Certainly there is a difference but I think the majority does look similar though.
Actually important is that Georgia does also have a number of non Georgian immigrant communities in it's country.

The groups who speak West Caucasian languages and who can be considered ethnic "Georgians" usually look similar, while the other communities differ.


I found a good website where differen't communities of Georgia are represented. You can tell apart the communities by looks and cultural costumes.


ethnic Georgians (Kartvelians) from Georgia
http://newgeorgianyouth.files.wordpr...p5040610-1.jpg
http://newgeorgianyouth.files.wordpr...5040599-11.jpg
http://newgeorgianyouth.files.wordpr...7/img_6487.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...epublic%29.jpg
http://www.orexca.com/images/fotogal...19339_8009.jpg
http://www.thetravelword.com/wp-cont...vanSingers.jpg
http://www.orexca.com/images/fotogal...19338_9652.jpg
http://www.youngnewport.co.uk/img/fu...photo11487.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...i_poloneti.jpg
http://www.bickelhome.com/pics/guidedavidtata.jpg



Azeris from Georgia
http://araratmagazine.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/dinner-2-500x335.jpeg
http://newgeorgianyouth.files.wordpr...azeri-home.jpg
http://newgeorgianyouth.files.wordpr...zeri-women.jpg
http://en.trend.az/article_photo/201...gia_220410.jpg

Armenians from Georgia
http://newgeorgianyouth.files.wordpr...p5040549-1.jpg
http://newgeorgianyouth.files.wordpr...5/p1040392.jpg
http://newgeorgianyouth.files.wordpr...5/p1040390.jpg
http://www.arfd.info/wp-content/uplo...gia-Subari.jpg

Kurds from Georgia (came as immigrants around a century ago)
http://newgeorgianyouth.files.wordpr...p5040537-1.jpg
http://newgeorgianyouth.files.wordpr...t-festival.jpg
http://reconsideringrussia.files.wor...lisi.jpg?w=700
http://newgeorgianyouth.files.wordpr...p3270072-1.jpg


Ossetians from South Ossetia/Georgia
http://newgeorgianyouth.files.wordpr...meeting-12.jpg
http://www.dw.de/image/0,,3548937_4,00.jpg
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/...60_468x319.jpg
http://photo3.eng.kavkaz-uzel.ru/sys...eeng2_view.jpg

Pontiac Greeks from Georgia
http://newgeorgianyouth.files.wordpr...sc05652_22.jpg

from left to right Kurdish Girl, Armenian Girl and Balkarian Boy
http://newgeorgianyouth.files.wordpr...5040605-11.jpg

----------

